# Evening Primrose Oil doses during TTC?



## LKPone

Hi ladies :flower:

I've just bought some EPO, because I've heard all sorts of good things about it. AF has only just returned after 7 months being MIA after coming off the pill. I'm also taking Agnus Castus and Dong Quai.

So my question is whether any of you have a 'routine' for taking EPO with regard to stopping it after ovulation until CD1 again? I've read that it's not safe to take it after ovulation, but other places say it's fine and you only need to stop it when you get a BFP. :shrug:

Anyone have any advice? 

My feeling is that it'll take a few weeks/months to get properly into my system, so I'm probably okay to take it for at least a month or so without stopping. Also, it's anyone's guess if I'll actually ovulate - it remains to be seen whether my body has kicked itself THAT much into action just yet! :winkwink: I'm eagerly awaiting the temp spike next week!


----------



## LadyGriz11

I take EPO, 1000mg a day from cd 1 until I get a +OPK (I temp too and that's how I pinpoint O but OPKs help in knowing when to stop taking EPO). It's not good to take after ovulation because it can cause uterine contractions which can impede implantation. I was taking 3000 mg for the first 3 months I started it, but it delayed ovulation last month so I cut back to 1000 mg this cycle and I still saw lots of ewcm.


----------



## P.louie

I read ur suppose to take between 1500 mg - 3000mg I have been taking 2000mg (2x 1000mg spread throughout day) I was expecting to wait a month before any effects but over last two days I been feeling more dry and seem a little pale down there!!!

What's happening?!?! 

Help


----------



## dianamherrera

I take 3000 mg a day as that's how much the bottle says to take. 1000 mg in the morning, 1000 mg at lunch, and 1000 mg at dinner. I take it until the day after I get my second peak CBFM reading, then I switch to flaxseed oil (which is safe to take during pregnancy). Started noticing a difference the same cycle I started using it (went from no CM at OV time to noticeable amounts when wiping), but everyone's different so it may take longer for some people. Drink lots of water, though!


----------



## P.louie

My bottle says one a day but will up the dose to 3 daily one with each meal. I should be ovulating sometime this week so hopefully what I have been taking will have made a difference!


----------



## Briss

I take 1500 mg a day: 500 mg in the morning, 500 mg at lunch, and 500 mg at dinner. this gives it time to dissipate throughout the body and be absorbed gradually. I stop once I get my first peak (CBFM), then I switch to fish oil (1000 once a day)

EPO improves the quality and fertility of cervical mucus, and produce more &#8220;egg-white cervical mucus&#8221; - fertile, thin, watery, clear and &#8220;stretchy&#8221; and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg and also helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube


----------



## Zeri

Beware that EPO can delay ovulation! I took 1500 mg from after AF to yesterday, and my O was very late this time around. I usually O between CD14-17, but this cycle I got a postiive OPk on CD20, with O probably on CD21.


----------



## kirkie11

I started taking it this month on CD1 but I found it gave me quite bad headaches (I never get headaches so put it down to this being the only new edition to my diet/routine). I've stopped taking it now and feeing fine again. 

I've heard it can also dry you out, but that seems to vary from woman to woman so I would say its worth a shot and see how you get on! 

As for how long to take it, I would stick with CD1 until O then stop as it can cause uterine contractions so taking whilst eggy is trying to implant may cause failure to stick/earlier period etc.....

Hope that helps! FX for a BFP this month!
:flower:


----------



## runnergrl

never knew this! thanks for the info!


----------



## Rowanbud

Hi all. I started taking it this month on cd1. I got Tesco's 1000mg super strength one-per-day capsules and have taken one every morning with my breakfast and pregnancy multi-vitamins/folic acid. I have deffinately noticed an increase in CM as I've had traces in my underwear and I never usually get that (sorry if TMI lol) and have ovulated earlier than normal too. I usually O on cd16/17 but have O'd in cd 13 this month! I'm in my 2nd month using the clear blue fertility monitor too & had to check it was right with an OPK - it was! Only had 1 high day too. So, things are deffinately different this month and the only thing I could say is that I've used OEP. I won't take them now until cd1 again (if I have a cd1..fingers crossed I won't!) I've read you can take flax seed oil instead but haven't yet read up on it to see what the benefits are. Good luck everyone & here's to Evening Primrose Oil :0)


----------



## jennyP1

Taking EPO one per day is good. Also please consult your physician before taking it. I have heard about some side effects of EPO. It may cause mild side effects such as gastrointestinal upset, headache, and nausea in some individuals. Since evening primrose oil may increase risk of pregnancy complications, consulting your physician beforehand is a good idea.


----------



## Lost7

Sorry for digging up a old thread, but what does liquid EPO taste like?


----------



## mum140381

nothing much i was taking a tablet the other day and it split on me a little sweet tasting not 2 bad at all x


----------

